
How we blamed the Queen for a hold-up in Paris - ohjeez
http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-zealand/2017/01/how-we-blamed-the-queen-for-a-hold-up-in-paris.html?ref=RLrotator
======
gerdesj
Why on earth tag a photo of the Queen as "UK"? She's the NZ Queen (and several
others - Gawd bless 'er Maj)

This article does nicely illustrate how you mess with your photo collection at
your peril unless you go in with a plan.

Obviously the best way is ditch the file extension and generate a UUID for
each one. Drop the lot into one huge folder. You simply rely on magic (bytes)
and metadata tags to operate on them 8)

